
Ask HN: Payment processing for International customers? - startupflix
I live in India. I am looking for a solution for payment processing for my side project t.<p>I haven&#x27;t registered my company yet. FROM the blogs and articles on other websites it seems that I can use PayPal but again I would like to know if there&#x27;s better alternate for PayPal?
======
Dduuggrr
If you need Cc processing PP is one of better, but have high commission fee.
Google and you can find a lot of CC processors for India too.

~~~
startupflix
Thanks :)

